# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  مساعده

## Wassan

مرحبا انا عضو جديد في المنتدى
 انا متدربه بشركة المهندس حسان القضاه 
لو في مجال انكم ساعدوني في عمل كود على (php,mysql,html)
بخصوص حجز مواعيد للعيادات الخارجيه 
بحيث يتم تعبئة النموذج من قبل المستخدم وادخال الموعد المناسب للمريض ويتم التخزين في  داتا بيز  لجميع المواعيد
وفي حال تم ادخال  موعدين بنفس الساعه يتم اظهار Box يطلب من المستخدم اعادت ادخال الموعد من جديد 

يوجد ملف مرفق لكود html 

بحيث يتم ربط هاد الكود مع كود php لربطه على DB-mysql 

وشكرا  :Smile:

----------

